# Will a mid 80's 1.8 200sx turbo work on a 94 DOHC Sentra?



## exkuisiteone (Feb 2, 2006)

I need to know if a turbo off of a mid 80's turbo 200sx will work on a 1994 DOHC sentra xe. I have baught the turbo and exhaust manifold, it's not a big turbo, but it all bolts up. I think. It is identical on the outside of the headers, but is the inside diameter identical? Can anyone let me know?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

the turbo might work, the manifold won't....and really, those are only minor parts of the entire kit.


----------



## exkuisiteone (Feb 2, 2006)

i only need to know if the upper manifold will work. it looks like it will bolt up to the head, and i will have to fab a cutsom downpipe. I went junkyard lookin' and a guy told me he would sell me the whole 9 yards....for 20 bucks!!!! I braught it home, and I am wondering if it will work. I have all the stuff to change over.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

no it won't. totally different engine and RWD vs FWD.


----------



## exkuisiteone (Feb 2, 2006)

okay. thanks for the info.


----------



## Petrovich (May 13, 2005)

exkuisiteone said:


> okay. thanks for the info.


I'll pay you 40 bucks for the turbo 

BTW, you can use a ruler to measure bolt distance and see if the manifold will work or not


----------



## exkuisiteone (Feb 2, 2006)

i know the thing will bolt up. I have cut the downpipe, and i will have it modded to fit a fwd. But has anyone ever heard of doing this?


----------



## Petrovich (May 13, 2005)

exkuisiteone said:


> i know the thing will bolt up. I have cut the downpipe, and i will have it modded to fit a fwd. But has anyone ever heard of doing this?


If it bolts right up, you're a god. I bet 200SX manifolds will be worth their weight in gold if you manage to make it work 
Really, not much problem with using an RWD manifold other than it can put the turbo exhaust outlet in an akward place. nothing that a good exhaust shop, or a knowlegeable person and a keg of beer, won't fix


----------



## exkuisiteone (Feb 2, 2006)

i have just cut the downpipe!!! and the beer......f*#@ it!!!!LOL i got VODKA!!!!! I will keep this posted, i am going to figure this thing out and see if it works. All I need is to cut the pipe right after it bolts up to the turbo, about a half in. I will be getting it off the 200 in the morn, and then i will just have to see if my header for the 1.6 is the same inlets to the header. MY FINGERS ARE CROSSED!!!!! If this works, GO JUNKYARDING!!!!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

i'm tellin ya, it won't....but good luck to you. CA18ET is not a GA16.


----------



## Petrovich (May 13, 2005)

Not sure about exhaust port spacing, appears similar, but the flanges for each port pair are 3-bolt on CA, and 4-bolt on GA. I can see where it will still work, but it's getting less and less likely


----------

